# Diablo 2 auf Platz 9



## RazZerrR (5. Juli 2008)

HI,

ich spiele zwar kein Diablo, allerdings ist wie erwartet Diablo auf Platz 9 der Xfire- Charts geklettert.


Ich denke das viele Spieler einfach nochmal reinkommen wollen in das Feeling und sich somit auf Diablo lll vorbereiten.


MfG RazZerrR


----------

